# simple shot premium latex



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

'Just got .5mm tapered 18 to 12mm from Nathan.. With 6.25" bands maxed, they will move 5/16" steel around 245 fps...&#8230;&#8230;.The draw is pretty light and the latex feels "stretchy"....This combo is a definite winner for me...&#8230;&#8230;.
He also has this latex in .4 - .6 - .7 - .8 mm...&#8230;..


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Sounds fast. What is your draw length?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Just started using the 15 x 22 x.7 to launch 3/8 steel ... I don't have a chrony but it feels like a magnum pistol round with a reasonable draw weight. I like. *


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Took my Toddy Mule out, it has been years, had looped 1745 on it with Gypsy ties and took them off.

Put on a fresh set of BLACK 22mm wide x 18mm wide x .7mm thick Simple Shot flats I just got this AM (thank you Simple Shot for the very fast shipping).

I took off about 1.5 inches from the front and the back of the bands, so when they were finished I had about a 6 3/4" draw length for my 32 1/2" + draw.

I pulled them back at home and said to myself these things are not powerful enough for my BB's !!!!

Went out to my spot and started to shoot some 3/8" steel ----- Boy O Boy was I surprised, they flew fast if not faster than my Kent looped #303's at 1/4 the pulling force..... I was very, very impressed )))

The mule, BTW was a pleasure to shoot, I believe it is 3/4 size and is very comfortable.

I'll be back tomorrow for sure 

*Side Bar:*

For speed is it best to shorten the pre-cut tapered bands by removing the pouch side or the sling side ???

Pic of the Mule Below.










wll


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I tested those 7 ways from Sunday and everything checked out to be exactly the same formula as GZK black. A tremendous improvement over the old stuff. Last a long time too. Also you can order them from a good ol American guy.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Just started using the 15 x 22 x.7 to launch 3/8 steel ... I don't have a chrony but it feels like a magnum pistol round with a reasonable draw weight. I like. *


Got a question ?

Do you use flats on Chinese slingshots and if so what method do you use for your fork to band attachment ? After taking your recommendation on trying these flats, I'm amazed at the speed I'm getting with such little draw weight, this is changing my outlook on the band vs tube controversy for sure.

As a side bar: The fact that the draw weight is so much less the accuracy sure does improve also !!

If these flats last 300+ shots per set then I'll be happy and I'll be looking into using flats more;- )

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

wll said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *Just started using the 15 x 22 x.7 to launch 3/8 steel ... I don't have a chrony but it feels like a magnum pistol round with a reasonable draw weight. I like. *
> ...


*If by Chinese slingshots, you mean those with round ears like the original Luck Rings or your current favorite wire frames - then NO, even tho I know it can be done Ocularis style with rubber stoppers, or Chicago Screws and such. IMO, it's a little like wearing your shoes on the wrong feet - it's doable but goes against the natural order of things. *

*Other than several purpose designed tube shooters (Antelopes, POM X6, General II, etc), my Chinese shooters are the Popeye (a clamp method) and pegheads - both designed for flats. To attach flats to a peghead, I've found the tape to be the best and easiest - used it recently to affix Simple's lightest taper to a small Feihu. Once you figure out your method, the stuff is straight up cool.*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000096794776.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.229f6538CJUdMu&algo_pvid=34f73a74-e8cb-4e51-9dd4-2b2a3aae1f4d&algo_expid=34f73a74-e8cb-4e51-9dd4-2b2a3aae1f4d-17&btsid=0ab6f82315873576056523996e518d&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks to all you guys for putting the dirt time in with this new elastic, saved me the worry of ordering impotent rubber. The old SS black was nice but for me it wasnt much to write home about - I keep hearing good things though & think its time to pull the trigger on some for myself. I'm ordering some 7/16 steel soon, wondering what I should be sending it out with as I've never used it before but I've used 1/2" steel. @Kalevala was using this stuff I think alongside GZK black and if I remember correctly he was happy, good enough for me lol.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Alfred E.M. said:
> ...


Thank you very much for your info and input, much appreciated. PS: I just bought some of that tape ;- )

wll


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

i just ordered a roll of .8

I shoot 7/16 steel and i have 29 inches draw length.

Any advice about making my future bands are welcome 

can't wait for them....


----------

